# Spain/South America spanish



## vane_sa

¡Hola!
I think it was a good idea to separate in different colours with no meaning, but you could have better separated spanish from Spain and spanish from South America, as it is clearly problematic.
I have seen translations made by south american members that are impossible to understand for me, other were not correct as we use words with a diferent meaning.
I find it interesting for members needing english-spanish translation, as they probably will not appreciate it and may do an incorrect use.
Thanks!


----------



## belén

We have always taken the approach that Spanish is Spanish, and it has its obvious peculiarities according to where it is spoken but we don't feel the need of separating forums because the language is the same, as linguists and common people agree.


----------



## vane_sa

¡Hola!
Gracias por la respuesta. Estoy de acuerdo contigo, y son en parte esas peculiaridades no sólo entre países hispanohablantes, sino entre regiones incluso, las que hacen tan apasionante la lingüística. He residido en varias zonas de España y América Latina y, como lingüista, siempre he vivido nuestro idioma con una curiosidad y una intensidad especiales, descubriendo las múltiples diferencias y matices que puede llegar a haber. He visto en varias ocasiones que foreros de habla inglesa recibían traducciones demasiado localistas, a veces tanto como para considerarlas incorrectas en castellano. Algunos foreros, en la propia pregunta, indican que el texto a traducir debe ser comprensible para cierto país. Mi sugerencia iba encaminada a respetar la idiosincrasia de cada comunidad hispanoparlante, a agilizar el intercambio y,sobre todo, a evitar que personas que desconozcan esas particularidades den por buena una traducción cuando en otra zona no lo es.
Enhorabuena por el magnífico foro y un saludo.


----------



## danielfranco

Probably it is not apparent, but habitual forum users do have a bit of practice in spotting regional translations, and usually two or three will point out to the thread-opener that the translations provided are localized. Part of the charm of these forums is that people will not let incorrect or incomplete information stand (for long), and are very vocal in stating their opinion that a term or a translation does not work for the specific context. I invite you to do the same, whenever you find an instance of someone asking for a translation adequate for his region and getting an inappropriate one instead.

I usually open my answers with, "in Mexico City we say…," or, "here, in Texas we say…"

Few people do not. Mostly, "foreros" are pretty good about this kind of stuff.

See ya' 'round these here forumses, as we'd say in DFW.
D


----------



## Víctor Pérez

vane_sa said:


> ¡Hola!
> I think it was a good idea to separate in different colours with no meaning, but you could have better separated spanish from Spain and spanish from South America, as it is clearly problematic.
> I have seen translations made by south american members that are impossible to understand for me, other were not correct as we use words with a diferent meaning.
> I find it interesting for members needing english-spanish translation, as they probably will not appreciate it and may do an incorrect use.
> Thanks!



No soy lingüista. Ni tan siquiera traductor. No obstante, me sorprende, *Vane_sa*, tu propuesta: ¿cuántas separaciones deberíamos hacer según tú? ¿Dos?  -Hispanoamérica y España- ¿No habría que hacer tantas como países hispanohablantes hay?  Y ¿qué me dices de los regionalismos? ¿y de los localismos? 
Si me permites, y pese a que creo entender tu preocupación, no solo veo imposible la aplicación de tu propuesta sino que incluso la veo inútil. El idioma español es el que es y, se hable donde se hable, debe hacerse según las reglas universales  que tú conoces mucho mejor que yo. 

Dicho lo dicho, sí que creo, como tú, que hay traducciones y redacciones que dan pena y que, a menudo, contienen pasajes que no se entienden. Pero eso se da en Hispanoamérica y en España y más creo que se debe a malos traductores y escritores que a la diferencia del uso del idioma. Finalmente, estoy convencido de que muchos hispanoamericanos utilizan mejor el español que muchos españoles. Y no hablo solo de los universitarios.


----------



## Nanon

Entonces ¿tendríamos que aceptar lo que leemos a veces en libros publicados en Francia: "traduit de l'argentin", "traduit du colombien", "traduit du péruvien"?
No me parece...

Eso sí, cuando pregunto por una variante local o doy una respuesta que la incluye, trato de especificarlo.


----------



## vane_sa

Respondiendo a Víctor Pérez: 
Entiendo tu sorpresa, ya que tu postura es absolutamente razonable.  De hecho la lengua española es considerada una, eso no tiene ya discusión. Cuando el que escribe conoce bien su propia lengua, el idioma es universal. Baste leer a Vargas Llosa o García Márquez, los pequeños localismos que salpican sus textos no sólo son perfectamente inteligibles, sino que aportan unos matices únicos para la realidad que describen. Pero para llegar a ello es necesario dominar el idioma, conocer los localismos de tu zona y saber usar sinónimos o, al menos, saber que lo que estás usando son localismos, para que en el texto queden suficientemente definidos y el lector adquiera ese nuevo término conociendo su significado.

¿Qué ocurre en el foro? Que la mayoría de los foreros traducen pensando que las expresiones que ellos usan habitualmente son universales, cuando no es así. No se trata de un español correcto e incorrecto, por supuesto no tiene nada que ver con ser universitario o no. Se trata de saber que _almuerzo _en Sevilla es la comida principal del día, la que en España hacemos sobre las 14,30h y que en el Burgos significa un aperitivo previo a la comida. Yo, como sevillana, puedo invitar a almorzar a un amigo de aquí sin miedo a que se me presente a las 12h, pero nunca lo utilizaría en una traducción para la que desconozco no sólo la región, sino la nacionalidad del lector. Para ello tengo que saber que ese uso es local, no correcto ni incorrecto, simplemente local. Lo mismo ocurre con incontables expresiones: En Andalucía es corriente usar el término _fatiga _en su acepción de "ansia de vomitar", cosa que no se entiende en Madrid, donde _fatiga _es _cansancio_. En Colombia, _tinto _es _café. Mono, _alguien blanco de piel, cuando por aquí puede sonar a insulto...

En fin, leí el razonamiento de uno de los moderadores del foro, que había separado la página principal en foros de distintos colores sin significado. Pensé que podría haberle dado sentido a esa separación dividiendo en nacionalidades que los usuarios podrían usar en casos concretos. Un foro general "español-inglés" y foros concretos "argentino-inglés", "colombiano-inglés", que usaríamos cuando las traducciones fueran destinadas o procedentes a estos países. Así se podría traducir con toda la riqueza de las acepciones locales sin el riesgo de resultar incomprensibles, y cuando esto no fuera necesario, usaríamos el foro general.

Siento haberme extendido tanto, al menos espero haber aclarado mi postura.
Un saludo.


----------



## chics

Hola, Vane_sa, en principio cada forero tiene una pequeña presentación en la esquina superior derecha de cada contribución, en la que debería haber su lengua materna y de dónde es.

Todos podemos pedir una traducción para un país o una zona exacta, al iniciar la conversación o, si nos damos cuenta luego, más adelante. Puedes empezar todas diciendo "quiero esto en argentino", si quieres, y si luego a algien le interesa como se diche lo mismo en otro lado podrá añadir la coletilla "¿y allá cómo sería?". Fuera de discusiones lingüísticas, parece un modo más compacto de organizar las traducciones.

Has olvidado separar también los tipos de inglés: colombiano-usamericano, colombiano-neozelandés, colombiano-escocés, etc.


----------



## ajo fresco

Hola a todos,

Espero que no les moleste la opinión de una forera angloparlante.

I understand vane_sa's suggestion, but speaking as someone who is trying to improve and expand my knowledge of Spanish, I always learn a lot from the lively exchanges in the forums between _foreros_ throughout the Spanish-speaking world.  I think it would be less beneficial and more time-consuming to consult a different forum for each country or region.

As danielfranco said, most people are not shy about correcting (or defending) various usages based on where they're located.  

And, as chics mentioned, there are many varieties of English as well.  I don't want to think about how many subdivisions that would create in the forums! 

Saludos desde la soleada California


----------

